# HD vs LD women - please describe yourselves!



## HealthyMe (Jul 2, 2012)

If I had to put myself in a category, I suppose I would fall into the LD one (compared to my husband). Twice per week is fine with me, and I'm often not thinking about sex during the course of an average day. I enjoy sex when we have it, I always have an orgasm, and it takes me 5- 15 minutes to get there. BUT, I  have to have direct clitoral stimulation to cross the finish line. I don't have multiples. Reverse cowgirl is my favorite position and I often end up there because I am more confident that I will climax. I give blowjobs, love watching my husband handle himself and the thought of him jerking off in private is very arousing to me. Have had anal sex, but apparently all of my sexual energy builds from my clitoris, not my as$. If I've had an orgasm several days in a row, it feels like my battery needs recharging and it is harder to climax. I don't initiate in the bedroom enough. I am 46, very fit and eat very healthfully. But I want to make some improvements...

I would like to increase my libido to match my husband's (4+ times/wk) and I just can't figure out what the HD women have that I don't. Do you climax really easily? Do you have multiples? Can you get off with PIV sex without direct clitoral stimulation? Do you climax in many different positions with confidence? Are you thinking about sex during the day? Are you able to push away the stress of parenthood more easily? Do you watch porn/read erotica?

Please ladies, both LD and HD, describe yourselves! I am determined to fix the LD/HD tension in my marriage.

Thanks!


----------



## MambaZee (Aug 6, 2013)

Kudos to you for trying since there are plenty of people (men and women) who aren't interested in matching their partner's drive.

I'm HD, but don't think I climax easily. I maybe have an orgasm 50-85% of the time but for me, that's not the only important part of sex (H tries, but understands if I don't; I don't want him thinking it's all his responsibility for my O anyway). The closeness and intimacy is much more important to me. I've had multiple Os and don't need direct stimulation to get there. 

I do think about sex a lot during the day. I really wish my schedule was busier so that I wasn't, especially because H thinks he has "low T" and we're not as active as I'd like. Most days, once I climb into bed, I forget about the day's stresses with kids and work so that's not a problem for me. Unfortunately, H isn't able to forget about the day so easily and his very demanding job, which is why our drives aren't matching at the moment. 

I'm not into porn and don't really read erotica (I have in the past, just prefer other things). Neither H or I are into that or toys, we're able to satisfy each other without outside stuff (nothing wrong with it, we've just never felt the need).

Honestly, I'm not sure you can "treat" yourself into HD or LD. I will say that when I've read erotica in the past, that put sex on my mind even more. And one of the reasons I'm not reading it right now -- I'm frustrated enough, and erotica would make me even more grumpy, lol.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I am HD and one of the reasons I know for a fact, is because I think about sex constantly. I fantasize about my husband or about sex in general, or I just picture some part of his body and dwell upon it in my mind, or I think about my own body and what it is capable of, I plan out sexual events we hope to have in the future, I think of sexual events we've had in the past....all day long, these types of thoughts are occuring to me.

I know that by keeping my mind on sex all day, my body stays primed for sex. It isn't like I don't think of anything else...I am normal, have a full time job, friends, family, hobbies, and all the other things there are to think about everyday....so it isn't like I don't have other, regular thoughts. But I certainly do think about sex or about my husband in a sexual manner at least once per hour.

My kids are grown now so I do not have that particular type of responsibility anymore that takes up so much head room. However, even when my kids were little, my mind was on sex much of the day. 

When I talk to other women about this, it doesn't seem like they have sex on their minds quite as much as I do so I have concluded that thinking about sex constantly is part of why I am HD.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm HD even thought at my age I can't orgasm as much as I could when I was younger. I don't care I just want to touch and be touched. It's about the connection for me than the actual act of sex. I need to feel wanted and desired. I think about the sex we had last night, the sex we'll have tonight and the sex we will have this weekend. My husband's body is on my mind constantly. He is my drug.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm extremely HD and keep it that way by, as other ladies have noted, by thinking about sex all the time. (The "reverse testosterone effect" I'll call it.) I was HD in the early years with my husband, and then had ten long years of LD that really damaged my marriage. We've come through the dry spell stronger and wiser. Now, if we go for more than two nights without sex, I make an issue of it. For one, I'm horny all.the.time now and also because I'm know how easy it is to put intimacy last when life is stressful and busy and don't want to go down that road again. 

Good for you for wanting to do this. I believe that you can increase your drive with effort, but don't just do it for your husband. There are LOTS of ways that you can enjoy your revamped sexuality and sensuality just for yourself.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm HD because I would like to have sex a lot more often than twice a week. In fact, the more sex I have, the more I want. After a rousing and particularly satisfying round of sex, the next morning I want MORE!

I think about sex throughout the day. I read erotica and am drawn to sexy dirty stories. The mental image of my husbands erect penis is enough to cause a tingle. I orgasm easily (usually) and can orgasm many times, I do not get too sensitive. I don't orgasm from a vibrator on my clit but prefer my husband's hand and fingers because they deliver the perfect touch at the right speed in the right direction. I can orgasm from nipple stimulation, though that is hit and miss, from clit stimulation and from Gspot. Doggy is my fav cause it hits my Gspot, give me the freedoms to move my pelvis in ways that work best for me and allows my to stimulate my clit with my hands while dragging my nipples across the bed...the trifecta of orgasms!

I agree with FaithfullWife, thinking about sex all day does seem to have a direct effect on sex drive and part of what makes me HD.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I am extremely LD. Really I seem to have just responsive desire. I have tried counseling, hormones, creams, supplements, erotica, porn. Whatever it is that makes people want to have sex seems to be missing in me.

I work hard at being fit, well rested, and low stress so that I can remain open to my husbands advances. I try to never turn him down, I orgasm about 75% of the time. The more often we have sex the harder it gets to reach orgasm, so if we are on the fourth day in a row, it seems to be impossible to orgasm and I try to just enjoy touching.

Reading the sex in marriage part of this board is part of my effort to really understand my husbands needs. I really love him and do not want him to hate me the way some of the deprived spouses here seem to hate their LD mates. Words like evil, stupid, selfish, and ignorant are not the words that I want my husband to use to describe me. 

Stress is still my biggest hurdle because you can't control life, H knows that this is our biggest block so he is fully on board with keeping stress levels down in our home.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Giro flee said:


> Reading the sex in marriage part of this board is part of my effort to really understand my husbands needs. I really love him and do not want him to hate me the way some of the deprived spouses here seem to hate their LD mates. Words like evil, stupid, selfish, and ignorant are not the words that I want my husband to use to describe me.


Reading this forum is one of the things that I do, too. It really, really helps keep me focused on how crucial sex is to out intimacy.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Giro flee said:


> I am extremely LD. Really I seem to have just responsive desire. I have tried counseling, hormones, creams, supplements, erotica, porn. Whatever it is that makes people want to have sex seems to be missing in me.
> 
> I work hard at being fit, well rested, and low stress so that I can remain open to my husbands advances. I try to never turn him down, I orgasm about 75% of the time. The more often we have sex the harder it gets to reach orgasm, so if we are on the fourth day in a row, it seems to be impossible to orgasm and I try to just enjoy touching.
> 
> ...


Have you talked to your doctor about this? Has this always been the case or was this something that started after kids?

Wellbutrin in an antidepressant, a mild one, that has a side effect of increasing sex drive in women. It sounds like you have done a lot of work to get there on your own, so maybe a little shove with a few months on Wellbutrin or the generic bupropion might jump start your sex drive?

ETA, I sometimes take Lyrica for nerve pain. Lyrica makes me feel stoned, so I only take it at night, but it also makes me horny as hell! I talked to my doctor about that side effect and she laughed and said she hadn't heard that from other patients but she'd start asking. We thought that maybe since it makes me feel stoned, I'm super relaxed, not in pain, so hey why not sex to cap off a perfect evening!


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Have you talked to your doctor about this? Has this always been the case or was this something that started after kids?
> 
> Wellbutrin in an antidepressant, a mild one, that has a side effect of increasing sex drive in women. It sounds like you have done a lot of work to get there on your own, so maybe a little shove with a few months on Wellbutrin or the generic bupropion might jump start your sex drive?
> 
> ETA, I sometimes take Lyrica for nerve pain. Lyrica makes me feel stoned, so I only take it at night, but it also makes me horny as hell! I talked to my doctor about that side effect and she laughed and said she hadn't heard that from other patients but she'd start asking. We thought that maybe since it makes me feel stoned, I'm super relaxed, not in pain, so hey why not sex to cap off a perfect evening!


I feel like I have tried every pill under the sun, I actually got kind of obsessed with fixing myself for a year or two. My husband was the one who told me to stop trying to change myself, we could be perfectly happy with our life the way I am. The counseling, physical therapy, and a fantastic husband did the most good. H is happy and content, I am still the one who would love to know what that drive feels like.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

HD. Think about sex, dream about sex, get turned on by a mere look, highly orgasmic, could have sex anywhere at anytime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I am HD to VHD, like many of the pp's I think about sex a lot, especially while driving or at the supermarket, yep I'm the woman with the stupid smile on her face wandering the aisles while trying to remember what I had to buy 

I don't O so easily but I do have multi's which is a reflection of my partners skills as a lover.

OP you don't sound so LD or adverse to sex, more that you are responsive as opposed to being the initiator. I would say use your mind more, make a deliberate attempt to think about sex during the day, it is a great way to get revved up.
Have some mind movies that you play in your head about some really great sex you have had.

Do you sext? I know some ppl think it is silly but I have to say that there are times that I literally am ready to jump on my partner as soon as he walks in the door as we have been sexting during the afternoon and building things up.

I do things to make myself feel sexy, either wearing no underwear or other times sexy lingerie. I know both of these turn Mr H on which turns me on.

Eating well and exercise is a must. I take a good multi vitamin, maca powder and Mega Vit E which is good to keep your natural lubricant going.

Of course being totally in love and like with my partner helps no end, that man is my Superhero in so many ways, not just sex but life in general. Just thinking about him as a person is enough to make me want to jump him.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I would say I'm average drive. I would like sex 2-3x/week. Especially on the weekends. Sex is important to me. I like reading about sex. I think about sex every night as I'm falling asleep. Ive done this since I was a child (although then it was just kissing because I didn't know about sex.)

I'm not easy to get off I would say. But I still love sex. Ive had now 3 orgasms with sex (yay me) which is about .00001 of the amount of times Ive had sex.

Just holding down the other end of the scale for us other ladies!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

HealthyMe said:


> ithout direct clitoral stimulation? Do you climax in many different positions with confidence? Are you thinking about sex during the day? Are you able to push away the stress of parenthood more easily? Do you watch porn/read erotica?
> 
> Please ladies, both LD and HD, describe yourselves! I am determined to fix the LD/HD *tension in my marriage.
> *
> Thanks!


Oh just reread your OP. Is there much tension because of sex? Does he give you a hard time? If so that would be a mood killer personally.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I am HD. It has gotten much worse since I hit 30 and now that I am pregnant it is worse! (I was hoping to get a break from my drive) I think about sex a lot during the day. I O pretty easily (most of the time) I don't need direct clitoral stimulation to reach O. I used to in my younger years, but since I have gotten older it has changed. I can O with PIV alone.

I don't watch porn or read erotica. During sex the only way I can O is me on top, any other way it doesn't seem to work well, but when I am alone i can get myself there no matter which way! 

To tell you the truth I hate being HD. My husband is LD (or so he says) It has done a number on our marriage and nothing I have tried has worked.. So what else is there left to do, other than give up!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

HealthyMe said:


> If I had to put myself in a category, I suppose I would fall into the LD one (compared to my husband). Twice per week is fine with me, and I'm often not thinking about sex during the course of an average day. I enjoy sex when we have it, I always have an orgasm, and it takes me 5- 15 minutes to get there. BUT, I have to have direct clitoral stimulation to cross the finish line. I don't have multiples. Reverse cowgirl is my favorite position and I often end up there because I am more confident that I will climax. I give blowjobs, love watching my husband handle himself and the thought of him jerking off in private is very arousing to me. Have had anal sex, but apparently all of my sexual energy builds from my clitoris, not my as$. If I've had an orgasm several days in a row, it feels like my battery needs recharging and it is harder to climax. I don't initiate in the bedroom enough. I am 46, very fit and eat very healthfully. But I want to make some improvements...
> 
> I would like to increase my libido to match my husband's (4+ times/wk) and I just can't figure out what the HD women have that I don't. Do you climax really easily? Do you have multiples? Can you get off with PIV sex without direct clitoral stimulation? Do you climax in many different positions with confidence? Are you thinking about sex during the day? Are you able to push away the stress of parenthood more easily? Do you watch porn/read erotica?
> 
> ...


I used to be HD. I would want sex several times a day. I can come easily, it takes me maybe one minute to orgasm. I can only orgasm in two ways, one is me one top of my husband and rubbing my clit against him; the other is by my husband giving me oral sex. When I want to come, I have to think of erotic scenes in my head, the scenes are usually gay men having sex with each other or group sex. If I don't think of erotic pictures in my head, it's difficult for me to come. 

I noticed that my sexual desire has slowed down in these two years. I don't know if it is my age problem or my illness. I am 40 years old, and I have had stomach illness for more than a year. Now I don't think about sex all the time. If I haven't had sex for a few days, I don't feel deprived. But if I want to have sex, I just need to watch porn, I get horny right away. We have sex three or four times a week. Compare to what I had before, this is much less now. My husband's libido and mine finally match. 

Sex has never been a problem in our marriage. When I wanted sex a few times every day, my husband would always let me have it. He is always there to provide for me. He just needs to get hard and lets me have fun. It takes him seconds to get hard. Sometimes when he wants sex, and I am not ready, I just let him take me too. This has worked perfectly for us.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm 44 and HD at the moment. I think I have probably always been fairly HD but the marriage went through a long stale period and eventually the sex dwindled to nothing for over 3 years. I was able to cope with that for a while but eventually things came to a head.

Anyway...I am often thinking about sex. I enjoy porn (pics and gifs rather than movies) but I try to limit looking at it because it just gets my motor running! Well written erotica can get me off, but rarely does because most of it is such rubbish. I ploughed through the dreaded 50 Shades but ended up skipping the "juicy bits" just to get the story. I have started writing my own erotica and that gets me in the mood.

I don't O easily and usually only O when masturbating. However that does not diminish my desire for sex in the slightest. If I am honest my husband is really not very good in bed; he is not sensual and if PIV is on the cards (he uses Viagra) the foreplay is very cursory. However I enjoy the physical contact whether or not I O. Sex is much better if PIV is not on the cards. If we have been out for a drink I tend to get particularly keen. Before my husband used to rebuff me if I initiated at such times; now he seems to be quite happy to play on most occasions (and even initiates sometimes, though he knows PIV won't happen) and we have some really good times. I like quite active and rough sex and if he's had a drink he's less inhibited so it has been working quite well for us.

I'd happily engage in sexual activity every day, but that doesn't happen. We probably do something about twice a week, with PIV about once a fortnight. It's not enough for me but it's way, way better than nothing in three years!


----------



## momtwo4 (May 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, I'm LD. I envy you women with HDs! I just don't physically desire sex that much. I do want a connection with my husband though, so I know it's important. But I don't really crave the physical part of sex. I notice a little increase in what little drive I have during ovulation. 

It helps me to read these boards so that I'm reminded of the importance of sex in marriage.


----------



## HealthyMe (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow, I'm so glad I asked these questions! Keep the responses coming! 

So far, I have to say that I am suprised by the varied responses. I guess I was assuming that most HD women climax very easily, with multiples, in a wide assortment of positions including in a handstand!  But that is just not the case according to those that have responded so far. Yes, we have a few HD ladies that get there fast with not much effort, but we also have a few HD women that orgasm maybe 50% of the time. HD seems to originate more in the brain, and may not be as dependent on whether or not you climax with each sexual encounter.

Somebody mentioned this before, but I think I do need to spend more time in the day thinking, visualizing and fantasizing. Stupid question, but how do you develop fantasies??? I do find that I can't relate to most erotica and porn that I've come across. I orgasm with direct clitoral stimulation, so anything that portrays PIV thrusting with multiples makes me feel somehow lacking or inadequate.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

I'd say I have a highER drive than my husband. Maybe someone else would find me lowER drive. I like sex 4 to 5 times a week. There are times when I want it every day but that's usually when he's taken a week off to go furniture shopping with me lol! Something about a man willing to shop with me...rawr! Multi orgasmic, very sensitive, responsive but I had to teach myself to slow down. 

I am constantly visualizing, fantasizing, planning our next encounter. I do NOT tell him because I know it is overwhelming to him. He has told me that because my drive sometimes outstrips his ENORMOUSLY he feels pressured to perform. 

No porn or erotica, though I write my own. He loves it and has a folder full of it. 

Do NOT fret about not orgasming via PIV. I hate when women feel inadequate because they cannot. We're all built differently and that's one of the many joys of sex: finding out what DOES work for you. I can't stand direct clitoral stimulation. It drives me nuts. And once a boyfriend rubbed me and when I winced he said "all women orgasm like this. What's wrong with you?" I couldn't explain that he had to touch AROUND my clit, rather than directly on it. I just knew touching it was a sensory overload and very uncomfortable.


----------



## HealthyMe (Jul 2, 2012)

Do NOT fret about not orgasming via PIV. I hate when women feel inadequate because they cannot. We're all built differently and that's one of the many joys of sex: finding out what DOES work for you. I can't stand direct clitoral stimulation. It drives me nuts. And once a boyfriend rubbed me and when I winced he said "all women orgasm like this. What's wrong with you?" I couldn't explain that he had to touch AROUND my clit, rather than directly on it. I just knew touching it was a sensory overload and very uncomfortable.[/QUOTE]

So, yes - this probably has something to do with our LD/HD dynamic. My husband would honestly prefer it if I could get off with PIV sex with multiples rather than direct stimulation (I usually use my own hand). He says that for a guy it is a big thrill to know you "own the pssy". I can't help the way my body is built, and I guess he can't help the way he feels.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I have to consciously decide to think about sex, it does not just pop in my head spontaneously. I tend to think about past sexual encounters with my husband that I really enjoyed. My husband was surprised when we talked about this, he just always assumed I thought about some hot actor, or other common fantasies. I am a very analytical person though so made up scenarios just feel very fake and do nothing for me. 

My counselor recommended journaling about our sex life. Then when I would read it back later on I could see patterns of behavior that either worked or failed. I also started writing letters to my husband about these past sexual episodes that I really enjoyed; H really loved this!

My husband also had to change his behavior. I'm a very independent person, self sufficient. H had to really step up and not let me do everything. I wasn't angry at him but it did leave a subconscious feeling of him being childlike. He also had to stop acting like a best friend. It's great that we have fun together but we need to treat each other as spouses, not friends who have sex. H can't act like my brother during the day and then hop into bed and expect me to feel sexy. There has to be that flirty banter during the day. Also no pressure from either of us for me to orgasm. 

The biggest lesson I have learned is that I can have sex and enjoy it immensely even if I'm not in the mood. When we were first married I thought you should feel desire first then start sex. Now I know that for me we have to start sex, then my desire will begin.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

HealthyMe said:


> So, yes - this probably has something to do with our LD/HD dynamic. My husband would honestly prefer it if I could get off with PIV sex with multiples rather than direct stimulation (I usually use my own hand). He says that for a guy it is a big thrill to know you "own the pssy". I can't help the way my body is built, and I guess he can't help the way he feels.


But if he is patient and willing to do what you need, he WILL own your "pssy." In fact, he could do it better than YOU with some coaching and practice (insert eyebrow wiggle here.) To expect you to be built like some sort of sexual robot who orgasms with the flip of a switch is unfair and unrealistic.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't orgasm from PIV sex--at least not those intense clitoral orgasms that leave me limp and spent. I can have g-spot orgasms with PIV, which are awesome, but they not in the same league. It takes a lot of work and positioning for me to have a clitoral orgasm while he's in me, and frankly I'd rather focus on it when he's giving me oral or using his fingers so I can relax and enjoy. Often I want PIV right after such an orgasm--I sort of "ride the wave" that way, and his thrusting prolongs the pleasure and often brings on the g-spot orgasms. 

I guess what I'm saying is that I don't really have an expectations or preferences about HOW I arrive at orgasm . . . as long as I do. My husband loves making me come; he doesn't seem to care which of his body parts he uses to make me do it. He's always coming up with new techniques and positions--he obviously spends quite a bit of time thinking about and researching it!

I don't think my HD comes from my desire to have an orgasm; rather, I just want that intense physical connection. Sometimes my drive is completely satisfied by giving him a prolonged BJ. (Ok, maybe not completely, but I don't HAVE to have an orgasm from him after, and I'm so satisfied by his enjoyment.)

The fact that your desire is responsive doesn't have to be an issue, unless he wants you to to initiate more. Since you are aware of it, perhaps plan when you want to initiate and get started "solo" before you approach him. Even must mentally getting in the mood or prepared would help, I'd imagine. Watch some porn or read some erotica or take a sensual shower and put on something sexy--what ever makes you feel relaxed and sexual.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

HealthyMe said:


> So, yes - this probably has something to do with our LD/HD dynamic. My husband would honestly prefer it if I could get off with PIV sex with multiples rather than direct stimulation (I usually use my own hand). He says that for a guy it is a big thrill to know you "own the pssy". I can't help the way my body is built, and I guess he can't help the way he feels.


Yes, but he_ can _help the way he talks to you about it. He can also help the expectations he has developed from watching too much porn, or listening in too many locker rooms, or where-ever he picked up his notions of what constitutes normal female sexual response. Having your lover view you as a slightly defective toy because your sexual response doesn't work the way _he_ prefers is sort of the opposite of sexy. As AnnieAsh said above, with some patience and attention, he could "own it". But expecting that without him working on it _with_ you may not be realistic, no matter how much erotica you read or porn you watch or thinking you do during the day.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I wish my drive would just go away


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Ever since I been pregnant (33 weeks) I have been SUPER HD but it is begin to wind down. I was just constantly thinking about sex and babies honestly all my waking hours. Now it's mostly babies. We still have sex because we want that connection but its not hot and steamy now more affectionate and sweet. 

A few years after marriage when I was on the pill I was LD. Didn't know it was the pill at the time. When I got off to try to get pregnant I soon rocket up to HD. For the most part we have alway have sex maybe 3 to 4 x a week even during my LD period. I still never turn him down then. When it come to thinking about sex I can remember before preggers when we would have a very steamy morning romp and then we would be in the kitchen getting breakfast or something and he would ask me something or say something and I would keep give spacey answers or say "huh?" When he would call me on it I would think to myself "do you realize how good you just bang me?"

Those were the days! LOL glad when they're back.

ETA: Oh yeah, orgasms. Yes. Always. Too quickly for me sometimes especially with oral. I really like when we have them together. But is usually in a position where I don't O so quickly. I O from PIV. Have no idea whether it's gspot clit or what. I just feels good!! I guess I could figure it out but not thinking about that at the time it happen.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm HD I think about sex, talk about sex, dream about sex, read about sex. I don't O from piv, I haven't yet this year. In a good year, it's 3 times. 

I can O from oral. My husband is equally high drive/high desire. We can watch porn, but we spend most of the time laughing or making fun of it lol. I read a lot of sexually charged books. 

We can go up to 9 times a week. (the most i have attempted to count) If we have regular dates, more sex. We are a strange couple, sometimes, we just go a month without....can't explain that except for maybe we are just lazy ha ha. 

I could go for oral everyday, and piv every other. He can go for oral 3 times a day, and skip the rest. 

I just love being close to him. Physical touch is my main love language. Sex is fun, and I enjoy it so much.


----------



## justdance4me (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm HD, my fiance is HD as well but there are times where I would want it and he doesn't. I am always ready and willing when he is. He's also 45, i'm 32. I would say on average a minimum of 4 times a week, when we first started dating it was like every day and two-three times on weekends lol. He works later than I do, often comes home at 11pm-midnight and will wake me up and say "i want to F**k" and I think it is super sexy.

I can O from piv.. my body is very flexible so that helps a lot with Os by piv. One thing about my experiences is it lasts a decent amount of time. I don't think any one of my experiences with my fiance has been less than 15 minutes and thats just piv. Passion and sensual are the words I use to describe my experiences. He is the first much older guy I have been with, my experiences with previous bfs were over in like 5 minutes...Does anyone else experience this? 

I remember him telling me about some foods (as we are both foodies and have a passion for cooking/drinking) that naturally make men horny and very HD...I recall some Italian seafood like sushi but can't remember the name and foods high in saturated/trans fats, refined sugars and white flour will make men LD but that is a no brainier as that leads to high blood pressure, cholesterol etc.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

justdance4me said:


> .................
> 
> with, my experiences with previous bfs were over in like 5 minutes...Does anyone else experience this?
> 
> *I remember him telling me about some foods (as we are both foodies and have a passion for cooking/drinking) that naturally make men horny and very HD.*..I recall some Italian seafood like sushi but can't remember the name and foods high in saturated/trans fats, refined sugars and white flour will make men LD but that is a no brainier as that leads to high blood pressure, cholesterol etc.


I eat a lot of the 10 top foods to help with healthy libido. Being a vegetarian some of the foods are off the list but the others I have as much as possible.

There are various lists online but here are two. Overall just eating a healthy, balanced diet is great for libido but I get a buzz out of making my "sex smoothie" raw egg, avo, almond milk, 
maca, various seeds.

1. Oysters - 
2. Watermelon – 
3. Chocolate - 
4. Asparagus - 
5. Avacado - 
6. Maca - 
7. Pumpkin seeds - 
8. Chiles - 
9. Figs – 
10. Garlic –

1 Almonds
2 Avocado
3 Bananas
4 Basil
5 Maca
6 Cardamom .
7 Celery
8 Garlic
9 Pumpkin seeds
10 Asparagus


----------

